# Gustavo Dudamel, LA Youth Orchestra are playing.......



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

.....the halftime show for the Super Bowl.
http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...o-dudamel-yola-super-bowl-20160127-story.html

Thoughts? It's great that the classical world is getting some exposure here, but is it the right audience? How do you think it will be received?


----------

